
Show HN: Twellowpages – Curated list of people to follow on Twitter - manuw
https://twellowpages.com
======
manuw
Hello HN,

just another side project.

A curated list of people to follow on Twitter. I focused on a simple design
and small footprint. Currently I add all ppl manually after they ping me on
Twitter or used the Google Form.

I would love to hear any kind of feedback!

